# HELP: getting toned



## JULIA (Jan 2, 2007)

How might one get toned (in the ab area)? I've already got the pilates, but I'm just not sure I can stick to such a regime. What sort of cardio can I do? No...better yet, what kind of exercises? Should I stick with my pilates? UGH. I need to tone up fast...I need help!


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 2, 2007)

A combination of weight training, cardio, pilates (for stability and core strength) as well as a very tight diet (abs are made in the kitchen, you know!) and you will be well on your way to getting there.  Best thing to know is that you can't spot reduce (ie. I only want to lose weight on my ab area..), exercise more and watch your portion sizes concerning meals.

Get into a gym and get a weights program written for you.  Great genetics helps, also!  It does take time however!


----------



## JULIA (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you! What sort of diet do you suggest?


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 2, 2007)

Cut salt intake (decreases bloating), stick to a 'clean' diet of lots of water (Gatorade still has tons of calories...), veggies, whole grains, brown rice, fish, chicken (lean breast meat, not fried or breaded), leafy green veggies (spinach). You will feel better, and your workouts will feel much easier once you eat cleaner.  Believe me!  Once you eat clean for a while, you may not crave the junk because after a while it won't taste right.  Good luck, and Happy New Year!


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 2, 2007)

Exactly what Fairybelle said!  An ultra clean diet will show your abs in no time.  Also, if it's got a barcode or is packaged in a box that's NOT clean foods (unless it's tuna etc.)


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 3, 2007)

As for cardio and whatever...find something that you love or find a few things that you find fun and switch it up a bit every once in a while, you'll be waaaay more likely to stick with it rather than if you hate the cardio and are trying to find excuses to not do it that day.

And yeah...try to stay away from packaged foods...all the preservatives they have to put in them arent the greatests for you.

Pilates rocks btw!


----------



## Femme (Jan 3, 2007)

definantley get ab workout for dummies.  I absolutely <3 it. It made my stomach really toned


----------



## JULIA (Jan 3, 2007)

What about a belly dancing video? Would that help?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you have an ipod?


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_What about a belly dancing video? Would that help?_

 
Totally!

I love belly dancing...I havent done it in a while....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Definitely a fun workout for your abs and arms and like everything too...hehe


----------



## JULIA (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Do you have an ipod?_

 
Nope! Why do you ask?

Thanks ladies for all the advice!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 3, 2007)

What I generally do is download a season of a favorite show (Grey's Anatomy, whatever) and watch each episode on the treadmill on my ipod.
The episodes are about 45  minutes long, so that's about right for cardio, and it's something that keeps my mind off the fact I hate walking/running.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

That's a neat idea! I do have a TV near my treadmill...I suppose I could always put on a movie?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 4, 2007)

that's an excellent option. 
We do that with the DVD player sometimes.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

I wanted to ad some stuff a former trainer taught me that I thought worked really well, I almost had a six pack for a while!

Start off your strength training with your crunches. Otherwise your core gets really tired after doing other exercises (esp legs) and your crunches aren't as effective.

He never had me do sets of crunches, I would just go until I HAD to stop. You will be surprised by how much you can do. Whe you are counting it's easy to say "oh well that's a lot, I can stop." After a rest you can probably even give it another go.

I like to rotate days of strength training. What I've found works best for me over the years is abs, arms and shoulders on one day. Legs, bum and back on another day.
I think if I do my abs and lower body on the same day it's just too much and I end up slacking on one of the areas.

Good luck!


----------

